# Big red oak burl



## cameron2171 (May 1, 2011)

I have a red oak burl with a possible buyer and i was wondering if any of your guys could help me out on apraising it so i dont get low balled. the burl is pretty big and round, it took 4 guys to get it into my truck







theater[/IMG]


----------



## cameron2171 (May 1, 2011)

i tried adding pictures but i dont think it worked



how do i add pictures off of facebook?? or just saved pics on my computer because i got some good pictures of it


----------



## cowboyvet (May 3, 2011)

I want to see the lathe big enough to turn a burl which "took 4 guys to pick up":msp_biggrin:




cameron2171 said:


> i tried adding pictures but i dont think it worked
> 
> 
> 
> how do i add pictures off of facebook?? or just saved pics on my computer because i got some good pictures of it


 
There is a post on here if you use the search on how to do it. You can use the album option under your AS profile to save the pic to or you can use a number of free internet photo albums. Download the pic and open it. Copy the URL and go to your post. Click on the "insert Image" icon above right of the typing box. It will ask for the URL. Paste it in but make sure you do not have "http//" twice. Click on the preview button to see if it worked and then post if all is good. Good luck.


----------



## cameron2171 (May 4, 2011)

View attachment 182822
View attachment 182823


the burl looks smaller than it is but the reason it is so heavy is because i cut the trunk out right with it, thanks for showing me how to add pictures it worked


----------



## SDB777 (May 7, 2011)

Burls generally sell as a 'weight green' price per pound. So you basically weigh your burl green and tag the weight...it'll carry this same weight even after 20 years of drying on the market.

So the big question....what do you expect to get per pound of your burl?

Oak burls in this area are some common, I couldn't give them away.....sorry.



Scott B


----------



## cameron2171 (May 8, 2011)

this thing is heavy!!! it has got to be well over 300 pounds but i have no idea how to weigh it


----------



## john taliaferro (May 31, 2011)

i find old bathroom scales and put a 2 x 6 between two and sit the log down slowly . they come in 300 lb so two will weigh one end of 1200 or explode with 1500 . Garage sales 2 or three dollars ea so its entertainment .


----------

